# loose bottom bracket



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

my bottom bracket is loose i would like to take it apart and relube it and tighten it up but i wanted to know what tools are needeed.i would like to buy the park tools so if you know what part# i need per tool please let me know thanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

a crescent wrench, a hammer and some duct tape should do it


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

Depending on the bottom bracket, you probably won't be able to do this.

Most bikes manufactured in the last several years have sealed bearing bottom brackets that are not user serviceable, and are intended to be replaced rather than serviced. If you'd like to replace your bottom bracket, you'll need a bottom bracket tool appropriate for your bottom bracket, a crank puller, an 8mm allen wrench. If you have an external bottom bracket, you'll need to determine what wrenches you'll need to remove the cranks, and then get an external bottom bracket tool.

If you do have a user serviceable bottom bracket, what tools you need will depend on the specific bottom bracket you have.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i dont know if theres any external cup bb's that you cant service. they say you cant, but its a cheap move to sell more bearings. someone here did a really nice write up with pictures on how to service them, im sure it'll turn up in a search.

in short, you remove the NDS crank arm, pull out the DS arm from the bottom bracket, tap out the seals, use a pick to remove the bearing oil seal.. clean/lube/reassemble!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What bottom bracket is it? If you don't know, can you give us a pic?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

my bet is they ride a square taper BB and the NDS cup has loosened on them.

if you can't tell us what kind of BB you have, can you post a picture?


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*pics of bottom bracket*

not the best so if i need a better pic please let me know as you can see in the first pic i removed the allen head bolt but it is threaded for a puller of some type the second pic shows those little grooves in the bb which i assume the tool goes and that grooved piece is what i need to tighten


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> not the best so if i need a better pic please let me know as you can see in the first pic i removed the allen head bolt but it is threaded for a puller of some type the second pic shows those little grooves in the bb which i assume the tool goes and that grooved piece is what i need to tighten


I see NOTHING wrong with that BB :skep:

*edit - pics weren't there before


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

it works fine im not replacing it the problem i have is it is loose i can grap the pedals and rock it back and forth i just need to know which park tool# i need to buy so i can retighten it.i looked on their website but they list a few different ones and they look the same so i want to be sure to get the right tool it is a 2010 specialized hardrock disc and the cranks are a sr suntour square taper spline the bottom bracket is sealed cartridge,square taper,68mm if that helps


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> it works fine im not replacing it the problem i have is it is loose i can grap the pedals and rock it back and forth i just need to know which park tool# i need to buy so i can retighten it.i looked on their website but they list a few different ones and they look the same so i want to be sure to get the right tool it is a 2010 specialized hardrock disc and the cranks are a sr suntour square taper spline the bottom bracket is sealed cartridge,square taper,68mm if that helps


First see my edited post above.
Second, a little clarification, when you grab and rock the cranks, does one move or both

BBT-22 is the BB tool
CWP-7 is the crank puller


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*saw the edit*

the pic wasnt there i forgot to add it at first,so when i grab the crank arms and rock them back and forth the splined nut i guess is what i would call it rocks back and forth in the bottom bracket,i made sure the pedals and crank arms were tight.the drive side of the cranks which i cant get a good pic of is where i believe the problem is it looks to be sticking out farther than the other.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> the pic wasnt there i forgot to add it at first,so when i grab the crank arms and rock them back and forth the splined nut i guess is what i would call it rocks back and forth in the bottom bracket,i made sure the pedals and crank arms were tight.the drive side of the cranks which i cant get a good pic of is where i believe the problem is it looks to be sticking out farther than the other.ok so bbt-22 thanks for that info just wanted to be sure,and im assuming the universal crank arm puller cwp-7 they have listed will work fine or should i get the ccp-22


the CWP-7 will work just fine. You just NEED a wrench to use it.(crescent or what ever)
Usually, the CCP-22 will work as a stand-alone.
With the CWP-7, just make sure you have the right sized tip on - they come with one for square taper and one for ISIS (ST is smaller)
ST adapter








ISIS adapter









Get what ever one you can get a better deal on (usually the CWP-7)


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*much appreciated*

thank you for your help highdell it is appreciated, the crescent wrench,duct tape and hammer i already had covered also threw in a pair of visegrips and some mighty putty for extra security you can never have to many tools


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> thank you for your help highdell it is appreciated, the crescent wrench,duct tape and hammer i already had covered also threw in a pair of visegrips and some mighty putty for extra security you can never have to many tools


Should add a sham-wow and a slap-chop 




See more funny videos and funny pictures at CollegeHumor.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*grease or lube*

if needed what should i use to grease or lube the bearings.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> if needed what should i use to grease or lube the bearings.


I don't think the cartridge itself is serviceable
any grease or anti-seize should be used on the threads tho.

A new BB-UN54 is only like $20


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks again


----------

